# On the Lathe



## Gary Max (Jan 29, 2008)

Here it is on the lathe----roughed out---ready to shape---and a pic of the bed extension.
Gee I got to get back to that dang bench I am building.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jan 29, 2008)

The angle of the wangle is a bit confusing on those pictures. [xx(]
But still very impressive. Knocking off that branch on the side must have been and adventure. Where is your ourboard tool rest?
BTW, I love a shop with tools that actually look like they are used. A messy shop is a loved shop.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 29, 2008)

Major tool envy []


----------



## Ligget (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW![:0] Now that IS heavy duty turning![]


----------



## kent4Him (Jan 29, 2008)

I hope you roughed it out as slow as your lathe turns.  I can only imagine the pain of the getting that thing balanced.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> I hope you roughed it out as slow as your lathe turns.  I can only imagine the pain of the getting that thing balanced.



Naw, just need to put stand attached to the lathe so you go with it while it walks across the floor!


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm going to start calling you Gary "To The" Max.

That's One Big Piece!

What are you planing to do with the pith?


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 29, 2008)

Ron ----the pith will be fine---I am running out of CA---I am going to try something new for me----the branch Frank asked about---of course that's a crotch also---has a good size void----I am planning on doing a real neat inlay---if it works?????????
Oh for those of you that wanted to ask---the bench is coming nicely should be done mid-day Weds.
Friday we are packing/setting up-- for a show-- so this week there ain't much free time.


----------



## ahoiberg (Jan 29, 2008)

holy cow, that looks fun!


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 29, 2008)

Now thats what i call woodturning.[8D]
I  would really like to turn somethnig that big, i guess i wil have to wait till i get a new lathe.


----------



## R2 (Jan 29, 2008)

That has been interesting from the beginning. Was there any way that you could have trimmed the blank in such a fashion as to remove much of the weight and get it roughly shaped before mounting? Using a chainsaw perhaps??
I await the results of yoyr labours with baited breath!


----------



## darrenjttu (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow that looks bigger than my propane tank! Cant wait to see what it looks like when your done.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 29, 2008)

R2----I started at 150rpms within 30 minutes we where kicking up dust at 500rpms---my thoughts about turning something this big---it's just showing off---there is very little market for something this big. I could of cut it in half and been ahead of the game. I have a real big show coming up this fall---that's where this piece will go.
You can't wait till the last minute to build inventory.


----------



## rhahnfl (Jan 29, 2008)

Yeah... it's never too early to build inventory. I can't believe the size of that but have no doubt that you'll easily find a buyer when you show it. Shoot... the price was right if you got it off the dump pile. It really must be a thrill to turn something of that or the drums size. Be sure to take more pics!!!


----------



## CrazyBear (Jan 29, 2008)

I have one question.. 

Is it a rollerball or a fountain pen [}][}][}][}]


----------



## Kalai (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Gary very impresive indeed, I will try to take a pic. of my home made lathe with a bowl and post it later.  
Great job on the bowl, aloha.

Kalai


----------



## jhs494 (Jan 29, 2008)

Gary thank you very much for sharing the pics. That is awesome! Having been in the machine shop for years know I have seen oodles of stuff large and small mounted and machined. But that is the largest piece I have ever seen done on a woodlathe. Very impressive.
I can only imagine how those first cuts are until You get it somewhat round.
Keep up the impressive work, and thanks again for sharing..


----------



## Charles (Feb 1, 2008)

Gary, That is just too cool. Please post a pic of the results. It's pretty amazing.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> 
> R2----I started at 150rpms within 30 minutes we where kicking up dust at 500rpms---my thoughts about turning something this big---it's just showing off---there is very little market for something this big. I could of cut it in half and been ahead of the game. I have a real big show coming up this fall---that's where this piece will go.
> You can't wait till the last minute to build inventory.



Gary, as I'm sure you know, in the art world, you can't have too big or too unusual. That will be a focus or center of attraction at your show. Put a huge price tag on it. Some show-off will flash his platinum and buy it. []


----------



## DocStram (Feb 3, 2008)

That's going to be one heck of a Slimline!!


----------

